# New Online Chat Based d20 Modern Campaign in the works....and lookin for players...



## grymn (May 17, 2004)

Hey guys, I have started putting together a d20 Modern campaign recently and have decided that I will go ahead and try to run it through a chat room. Specifically, I'll be running it using the chat  feature on TheGameHub.com.

Anywayz...a little preliminary info..

The campaign will be called Necromantic and will be a horror/occult investigation campaign. 

- will only use the core d20 Modern book in the begginging.
- new options will open up in game through interaction and RP
- players will need to register for an account at TheGameHub.com (if they haven't already)...its free and is really good resource.
- I would prefer that all players have access to a IM program (such as AIM)....we can determine which to use when the group is finalized.
- I'll also be using Osirs.net for this game as an additional game aid...so players would need to sign up for a free account there as well.
- I'm only going to take on 4 players.
- I'm shooting for a august start up for this campaign..
- sessions will take place wed. nights (either weekly or bi-weekly..to be determined by final group.) around 9:30pm eastern time...


post any questions or characters ideas )if you are interested in possibly playing)


----------



## yangnome (May 17, 2004)

count me interested.  As things stand right now, th etime should be fine...things could change between now and August though.

I'd be interested in hearing more about the setting...preferred classes, magic level, etc. 

  If you like, I also have web space I could dedicate to the game for character management forums, pitures, character journals, etc.  Feel free to email me at myusername@myusername.com, substituting my username of course.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 17, 2004)

Might I recommend you use irc, and enworlds chat server, chat.psionics.net

there is already a d20modern chatroom there were you can hangout, there are dicebots, and you can easily create a new chatroom to run your game in.


----------

